# any help would be good



## Richie1000 (Apr 20, 2009)

how would i go about overclocking my rig

motherboard is a M2N-MX-SE-Plus

i am running AMD athlon X2 4600 Processor about 2400mhz

2 gig of kingston ram one stick

power supply is 450 watts

i have 4 fans in case and 2 on top of cpu heat sink

thanks for any help


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

First I would get a higher wattage cpu and make sure its a decent brand like corsair or seasonic.

Second I would read the guide at the top of the overclocking forum that tells you have to overclock

Third I would get a decent cpu cooler

fourth overclocking is all about trial and error, you rig might only overclock a little whilst someone else with the same rig might be able to get more than you. Just because a batch a CPUs come of the same die doesn't mean they are all the same. Whilst they have the same clock speed some may overclock alot and some may die on you if you push it a little bit.


----------



## Richie1000 (Apr 20, 2009)

thanx


----------

